# Impossible??



## Devilweed (Oct 11, 2006)

I may have to just abandon this room, but I have a good sized closet for my grow room.  It has no Outlets or light Fixtures.  I suppose I can run a Extension cord in somehow.  
But is there any way to have ventilation in the room without making holes in the wall? (No existing Ducts in the closet)  I am using CFL to grow for low heat, but in terms of ventilation, is a vortex fan enough?? or Am I screwed.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> I may have to just abandon this room, but I have a good sized closet for my grow room. It has no Outlets or light Fixtures. I suppose I can run a Extension cord in somehow.
> But is there any way to have ventilation in the room without making holes in the wall? (No existing Ducts in the closet) I am using CFL to grow for low heat, but in terms of ventilation, is a vortex fan enough?? or Am I screwed.


*Whats up Devilweed. Are you any good at working with power tools and wood? Anyway you can do what we did. Take off the door of your closet and make a new one with plywood or you can get a old used door and use that. You can make your venalation holes in your door and a hole to run an extension cord in for power. *


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 13, 2006)

I could Probibly make that work.  Thanks!


----------

